# Looking for a mixed berry clone



## NOOB (22/8/18)

Hey fellow DIYers.

I'm looking for a recipe for a juice that I picked up when I started vaping (which wasn't too long ago). The juice was RYPE's Mixed Berries and I would like to get my hands on a recipe for it.

I don't know how many of you have vaped this juice, but suggestions for possible concentrates to add to a recipe would also be greatly appreciated.

Thanks DIY Fam!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn (22/8/18)

Don't know if you like menthol vape, but this is my go to.
Berry Breeze by @Caveman 

I however took out the Candy Cane back then due to Rule 1, and replaced it with CAP Super Sweet at 0.5%.

Just mixed 500ml of this bad boy yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB (22/8/18)

franshorn said:


> Don't know if you like menthol vape, but this is my go to.
> Berry Breeze by @Caveman
> 
> I however took out the Candy Cane back then due to Rule 1, and replaced it with CAP Super Sweet at 0.5%.
> ...



I do enjoy a menthol vape, thanks @franshorn. Just one (stupid) question though.... What the hell is Rule 1?! 
Sorry if I'm being daft!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (22/8/18)

@franshorn I did not forget bro.will pm you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (22/8/18)

@franshorn What is the steep time on the Berry Breeze recipe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn (23/8/18)

@NOOB, pretty much shake n vape... That's the beauty of it. 
Comes together after a day, but its amazing from the start. well to me atleast.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (23/8/18)

NOOB said:


> I do enjoy a menthol vape, thanks @franshorn. Just one (stupid) question though.... What the hell is Rule 1?!
> Sorry if I'm being daft!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


The only stupid question are the ones you don’t ask. 
Rule 1 - when you want to mix a recipy chances are that you wil be at least one concentrate short. This applies to all mixers, irrespective of how many concentrates you have, you will experience this very soon once your recipy collection grows.
This then means making a emergency purchase and biting your lip because courier fees are more than the concentrate, or adding to next months order and waiting till after then to mix.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NOOB (23/8/18)

Thanks @franshorn and @Room Fogger. I definitely have some new flavours I need to get to concoct this Berry Breeze.

I have one more question for you guys though. 

I mixed up a sample batch (10ml) of the following recipe last night.

Watermelon Cherry:
Watermelon (TFA) @ 12.5%
Black Cherry (TFA)@ 2.5%
Sweetner @ 1.7%
and some nicotine 36mg/100ml scaled down to a final target strength of 3mg/ml

The recipe recommends a 24HR steep, but being the new Alchemist on the block, I tested it after shaking the mix something furiously. I know I was a bit hasty, but was interested to see how my mix came out.

I was horribly disappointed in that the mix tasted absolutely k@k!!! Tasted like I was vaping a big part of the Indian Ocean!!! Very salty, unpleasant taste. I was wondering whether this is normal when trying out a juice that has not steeped properly or whether one of my ingredients might be off?

Please help!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/8/18)

NOOB said:


> Thanks @franshorn and @Room Fogger. I definitely have some new flavours I need to get to concoct this Berry Breeze.
> 
> I have one more question for you guys though.
> 
> ...


Ok, not a super alchemist and I haven’t used those flavours. Chances are that this is a drain juice, some recipies just don’t taste right. You can let it steep for a day or two to see if it improves, and it may also be that the nic is the main profile you taste. Maybe one of the mixing masters can advise on the recipy composition.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

